# Slow Death by Peanuts. Adults only.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Slow fry 2-3 strips of bacon in a skillet until it is nice and brown. Lay bacon out to dry then add a cup of shelled raw peanuts to the skillet and grease. Fry over medium heat for 6-8 minutes then pour them into a bowl lined with several paper towels. Turn them a bunch to remove as much bacon grease as possible. 

As a good ******* boy would say, "Man you ain't gonna believe this ####."

Alternatively, you can use salted butter. Please, no margarine.

I've added a little Cajun Seasoning and/or Louisiana Hot Sauce a time or two but this is definitely optional. 

They are so good that you will have a hard time not eating so many that it will plug your arteries. Absolutely excellent with a tall cold one. 

Best served while they are still warm.

As much as I love bacon fried peanuts, I still like the better raw. I eat peanuts almost every day.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh man, im gonna have to try this! Sounds awesome


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Sounds good Ken..!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

So I wonder where the closest source for fresh raw peanuts is in P'cola?


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

captken
are they harvesting down there yet? usually around jay is where i get my fresh peanuts.

jack


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

you are a sick dangerous menace to society------i think i love you. can't wait to try this!


----------



## Crazy Old Phil (Aug 29, 2014)

Sounds good, but I could hear my arteries slamming shut as I was reading it.


----------

